# Tilt adjust on a Bosch 4100 Table Saw



## Johnofalltrades (Mar 6, 2015)

I just recently bought this saw in haste my 43 year old Craftsman 9" saw finally died and I needed a replacement PRONTO. I am ashamed to admit that,with all the decades of doing table saw work or maybe because of it, it never occured to me to see if they had a tilt control HANDLE! The Bosch saw requires me to simply swing the saw over to the appropriate angle and lock it down. I have never heard of such a thing before, but now I'm stuck with my purchase (it's a GREAT saw otherwise). 
Has anybody got any experiance with this, and is there any cute trick /method for attaining micro adjust on the blade tilt?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow, that's a new one on me. Mine has a knob on a screw. Miter saws, yes, but not a table saw.


----------



## Johnofalltrades (Mar 6, 2015)

You have no idea how that helps my self esteem right now! I feel dumb/moronic/stupid/idiotic,etc,etc. I never thought to even LOOK, 'cause OF COURSE all table saws have a tilt wheel! (don't they?)


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

First time for me to.If they would have put the worm adjust on it they would have probably had to charge $50 more and been in a different market.It's all about the money.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

its pretty much a standard thing on most contractor table saws for some time now. cabinet saws however have a knob


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

It may have been another $50, but a Wixey angle gauge is $30-$50 as well. I'd have liked a more finely tuned angle adjustment. Still, I'm really happy with my 4100. It's done a fine job for me so far and I don't personally need to bevel much anyway. Though I did recently get a Wixey for it in anticipation of some upcoming projects.

It would be nice if they added that. (Though too late for me as well.)


----------

